# Buildin Stuff



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

DO NOT BUY A TABLESAW UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING! There is no such thing as a "simple tablesaw". I am a professional woodworker (what I do for a living) and can tell you, a tablesaw in the hands of someone who does not know how to safely use it is one of the most dangerous tools in the shop. See if there is a Woodcraft anywhere near you and take a basic woodworking class.


----------



## Hallrdave (May 29, 2015)

Buy a used table saw off Craigslist with a dado blade. Just make sure it's got a big enough table to make the cuts you need. I was previously using a small table top saw to build my boxes and it took forever. I just picked up a used one for $200 and true value wanted 375 for a portable without the Dado 

The Dado blade will significantly speed up the process. You can easily find the dimensions online by googling what you're looking to make. 

I would buy a 100 pack of frames and make the boxes, inner and outer cover and bottom board pieces out of rough sawn lumber and 3/4" plywood if you were looking to make things on the cheap. Keep in mind if you want to use rough sawn that's not standard 3/4" so some calcs may be needed

I made 6 deeps and 6 supers for $60


----------



## Hallrdave (May 29, 2015)

I agree with turntex take a wood working class If you've never used power tools before... your fingers will thank you


----------



## mjfranks (May 24, 2014)

TurnTex gave solid advice, don't use a table saw without some training. A Dado blade is even more dangerous if used improperly. Seriously consider the woodworking class and keep all of your fingers and thumbs.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would just buy the hive boxes. It makes no sense to me if you are looking to make just a few or one complete set and have no woodworking skills/tools. The investment in equipment is more than the hive, not to mention material costs


----------



## Dave A. (Mar 13, 2015)

Gus - 

If you want to make a top bar hive - you do not need to take a wood working class. Honest.

What tools do you have? Hand saw? Drill? Screwdriver? (or bits for same drill) To me, these instructions are clear enough http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm -- if you have questions, I'm happy to help answer - you can put them here, or PM me if you'd rather. You can build a top bar hive.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah...if you're not good with your hands, pushing them towards a spinning blade of a table saw is not a great idea. I've been working with power tools every day for 30 years.. the table saw demands respect.


----------



## Gus979 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dave A. said:


> Gus -
> 
> If you want to make a top bar hive - you do not need to take a wood working class. Honest.
> 
> What tools do you have? Hand saw? Drill? Screwdriver? (or bits for same drill) To me, these instructions are clear enough http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm -- if you have questions, I'm happy to help answer - you can put them here, or PM me if you'd rather. You can build a top bar hive.


Yeah I think I'm going to do that. I think this post was a good reminder to me. When I first started I had the same exact thoughts and access to a table saw and I was immediately warned off by some coworkers who had some understanding of wood working- I'm just remembering that now as I read these posts

Thanks everyone for recommending me not to do something crazy. Hopefully there are more youtube videos of simpler types of wood assembly in the future- everyone seems to have power saws.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm with Dave A- Watch "The Woodwright's Shop" for a few episodes, (available on line). After a bit it is clear that simple hand woodworking tools (and time, initially probably lots of time but experience will diminish that) will build anything beekeeping requires. A topbar can use all dimensional lumber at standard size (see the bushfarms link above) except you may want to plane the broodbars down to 1 1/4 inches. The rest of the bars can be 1X2 furring strips (actual size 3/4 X 1 1/2). At an absolute minimum you should be able to do it with a handsaw and a hatchet to drive the nails and narrow the broodbars. Add a screwdriver if you want to attach the ends with screws. Of course once you start building stuff you will want more tools than that.
Have fun-
Bill


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

larryh said:


> .. the table saw demands respect.


Truer words were never spoken. G


----------



## Harbuck (May 18, 2015)

The how to videos here are easy and only require the use of a skill saw. http://www.davesbees.com/hives.html


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

With proper precaution, and acquired skills, the savings can be tremendous. I just built $300 worth of hive parts for ~$10. I have access to free hardwood pallets, and a full wood shop. 

You'd need to be making a fair amount of equipment to rationalize the cost. I have a home full of hand made tables, chairs, etc. The hive stuff is just fun & cheap. I still buy some of the boxes - it's hard to beat some of the sale prices.

& I still have most of all my fingers :lpf:


----------



## Little-John (Jun 18, 2015)

Why are we talking about table saws ? You know - people were building boxes long before power tools ever existed ...

To make a simple box - all you need is a saw, a hammer and nails, and a tape measure. Some form of square is handy, but you could always 'eye-ball' it for now.

Yes - a top bar hive is without doubt the simplest hive to make for your first build. If these guys can make one - so can you.










Remember - you're not building a piece of furniture. A roughly built box (think 'shed'-type construction) is more than adequate to keep insects in.

Good luck,
LJ


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

You got it, but my recent stuff looks pretty high end. What the heck - free hardwood pallets?:thumbsup: A good wood shop makes it easy AND cheap, regardless.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I am power equipment impaired!!! Nonetheless I build all my own stuff. I use a hand saw (yeah, you read that right), a hammer, nails, a carpenter's square, and lots of glue. The ONLY power tool I use is a router for the little shelf that the frames rest on. Yes, it takes me a little longer. But, hey, I've still got all my fingers!!! When I am feeling brave I can use a circular saw but those cuts are just not as accurate, so I actually prefer my hand saw.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> I am power equipment impaired!!! Nonetheless I build all my own stuff. I use a hand saw (yeah, you read that right), a hammer, nails, a carpenter's square, and lots of glue. The ONLY power tool I use is a router for the little shelf that the frames rest on. Yes, it takes me a little longer. But, hey, I've still got all my fingers!!! When I am feeling brave I can use a circular saw but those cuts are just not as accurate, so I actually prefer my hand saw.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Rusty


That's awesome! ..and a great point. 
A good sharp hand saw cuts really fast. 
I love the Japanese style saws.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> When I am feeling brave I can use a circular saw but those cuts are just not as accurate, so I actually prefer my hand saw.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Rusty


I feel the same way. I cant cut straight with a skillsaw on little stuff to save my life.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Using power tools will definitely speed up the project but as already pointed out, greatly increases the ability to cut off appendages. I have seen the good folks at Lowes and Home Depot do lots of cutting for their customers. They may charge a bit to do it but it can save you time and limbs. When you have some time, go talk to you local lumber yard and see what they can do to help you.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I have all the tools and do build furniture. The last set of supers I went to knock out before going to the high school play was beyond pathetic. I would have thrown them away if I did not need them so bad.
If you are interested in some woodwork and want to buy a table saw get a Sawstop. The money is probably less than insurance deductible. You see the way the saw cuts that’s piece of oak without slowing down? Your hand is a lot softer.
Mike Bush has a nice example of some top bar hives built with dimensional lumber that can be done with basic hand tools. as mentioned the big box will cut boards as long as you take the entire thing.
As I get older I seem to like the quiet and lack of dust for the relaxing work from hand tools.
I would throw in a small miter box to the list of tools already mentioned if you are cutting a bunch of top bars. It would be quick, square and with a stop for the length they would all be the same.
I would also suggest taking the time to clamp a guide to the board when doing short cuts with a skil saw to get them nice and square.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a endless supply of free pallets at work and I am planning on making some hardwood frames. I bet they will last 200 years.


Colobee said:


> With proper precaution, and acquired skills, the savings can be tremendous. I just built $300 worth of hive parts for ~$10. I have access to free hardwood pallets, and a full wood shop.
> :lpf:


----------



## jvalentour (Sep 4, 2014)

Gus,
Don't buy a table saw just to make bee equipment. It doesn't make financial sense.
It's fun to make things, start small.
If you watch for sales the "assemble yourself" stuff is plenty cheap.
If you like that then purchase some hand tools.
I only build my bee equipment because I have the woodworking tools for other reasons. I still buy products on sale when the price is right.


----------



## nborreson (Jul 2, 2015)

When do bee hive parts go on sale? I need to expand what I have since I have now went from 1 to 3 hives in the last two weeks due to swarms.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

nborreson said:


> When do bee hive parts go on sale? I need to expand what I have since I have now went from 1 to 3 hives in the last two weeks due to swarms.


Late December and early January.


Rusty


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

Consider buying your boxes flat packed. There are some ebay sellers who have bundles for reasonable prices if you are too far from a supplier.

You can get them this way from most beekeeping suppliers. My local supplier sells them assembled and painted for only a couple dollars more. Another local makes them assembles and paints them for like 18.00 for a deep. They are gorgeous and look like kitchen cabinets with no screws or nails showing. 

I bought some from a supplier a little further away also, and they were like 13 for a deep. With predrilled I can put them together quickly and easily and so can my kids. we glue them and screw them then paint them.

I cannot see risking my hands and taking the time to learn a whole new hobby just to save a few dollars on boxes, Unless you want to word work anyway. Especially frames. There are just too many little cuts and I cannot do that for a dollar a frame no matter what. I do build tops and bottoms and shims and the like because I can do this with battery powered circular saw I am very comfortable using. I have assorted hand saws as well. 

If I had lots of cuts to make I take them to a friends shop and sweep his shop while he cut my lumber. I usually took some homemade cheesecake and he makes coffee when we are done in the little shop. This year I bought myself a double bevel cut off saw. I need it for a bout 5 different home improvement projects. 

My point being that you don't have to take up wood working or outfit a whole shop to be a beekeeper, there are half steps you can take and save most of the money. and do this a bit at a time. 

I have made boxes with 45 beveled corners and used screws from both directions along with glue. This worked well with the small circular saw. Will these last as long as finger joints, no, but long enough I hope. Lots of paint is used on every thing outside to help buy life. And yes you can cut a rabbet with a circular saw at least you can with mine. Clamps and blocks of wood to clamp to are the key as is setting the depth of the blade quite shallow. 

If you buy a table saw, get some instruction or watch videos. You need tools to push things through and pull things through. Be careful if someone talks you into an old craftsman radial arm saw. They are very nifty and multi purpose/versital tools but can be dangerous if not used with caution. There are videos that show their caveats. 

Clamps and jigs are your friends.


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (May 24, 2015)

Gus top bar and long hives are relatively easy to make for the average individual with the basic hand tools. Michael Bush has some great info on his website as stated in earlier posts. Long hives is another consideration, with these you can use frames out of the Lang hives that you may already have. There is a gentleman that I believe is a member of this forum who has a great ebook on the long hives, Richard Aldridge is his name I believe. I bought the book and loved it. His methods are easily understood, uses the basic hand tools and scrap lumber. I particularly like the way he sets it up to hang the frames without having to use a router or dado set up. No table saw is neede. Wyat Mangum also has written a great book on top bar hives and again he uses standard hand tools and scrap lumber. You might be surprised what you can accomplish with the basic hand tools and the right information.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Most of what you need for the TBH can be purchased already the size (or close to) that you need. TBH are soooo basic that you can build one with very little cutting. Also, most big box stores will cut the material for you for like $1.00. lol
1 x boards are literally 90% of what a TBH is made of. Very basic hand tools are all that is necessary. 
I also had 0% woodworking skills at one time. NOW, I run my own business as a commercial/residential builder/remodeler for over 19 years.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Take a class at a community college or woodworking supply. Then buy a tablesaw.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

You can probably get Home Depot to do most of the cutting for you. You'll wish that you were both using the same type of hive before too long, so pretty seriously consider talking him into Lang boxes like you use. I've been trying to sell the top bar hives I started with and haven't had many takers.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If I lived near a sawmill and if I had a lot more time, then maybe it might pay to make my own boxes. As it is the lumber from Home Depot etc. costs more than to buy the boxes already cut from a bee supply place. My main reason for building equipment is to get the odd stuff that is hard to find. e.g. Brushy Mountain makes a medium queen castle, but it's three frame. They make a two frame queen castle but it only comes in deeps... so I have to make my own, or cut down one of the deeps...

I agree that it's not worth buying a table saw and risking your fingers for a few boxes. If you take a class on how to handle a table saw (and believe all the things they tell you not to do) and if you were going to build a LOT of equipment and if you have a cheap source of lumber it might be worth learning. Woodworking is useful for all those things you can't buy and all those things you invent...


----------

